# Success With Emsam



## momus (Apr 2, 2009)

I have never posted on this board before, mostly because my experience with my DP/DR seemed to incapacitate me from writing, among other things I love to do. However, after trying virtually every drug on the market, desperate to at least feel some semblance of being human again, my psychiatrist hesitantly prescribed me the Emsam patch, an atypical MAOI. This medication has made me feel so much closer to who I am again!! I can laugh at movies, have (long) conversations, and I have started to feel like my old self again. I know this is a medication that a lot of people are hesitant to try because of the drug/food restrictions, but to anyone as desperate as I was to just be able to FEEL about anything again, I highly recommend it!!


----------



## Jay (Mar 27, 2008)

I am very envious - I am glad you found something that works (I am currently still in the search), and I hope you have continued success with this drug 
~ Jay


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ive heard great things about this drug for depression. Too bad it's not available in canada yet as far as i know. I sure would try it to help the bipolar depression that i get.

You can get the Selegiline pills here in canada but it's not approved to treat depression. Still they are easy to buy online and are cheap and if you keep the dose at a certain level (under 25mg's) it only inhibits MAO-B so the food restrictions don't really apply much at low doses. The advantage of the patch is that the food restrictions don't really apply at all much.


----------



## arxiloxos (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi momus, just wondering, are you still getting good results from emsam?


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Mar 12, 2011)

I just started this and so far so good! I feel motivated! I heard it's around $500 bucks for a 30 day supply without insurance though...


----------

